# Procharged Nissan 350z vs Tuned Subaru WRX STI



## trev0006 (Mar 13, 2006)

Procharged Nissan 350z vs Tuned Subaru WRX STI


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

What is the point of your post?? If it's hp it comes down to how much money you're willing to spend. The bigger the wallet the higher the HP.


----------

